# Спондилоартроз, спондилез на фоне изменения оси. Стеноз позвоночного канала



## Ada (13 Дек 2015)

На  днях  сделала  второе МРТ(  через год ).Заключение : Признаки  остеохондроза, спондилоартроз,спондилез  на фоне изменения оси. Стеноз позвоночного канала  на  уровне межпозвонковых дисков L1-L2,L3-L4,L4-L5.Задние межпозвонковые грыжи в сегментах L1-L2,L2-L3,L3-L4,L4-L5,L5-S1. Год назад  была одна грыжа L4-L5 (8 мм ), теперь она  13  мм. Я  в шоке....как  вообще  жить ? Для  меня самое страшное-это  стеноз.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2015)

*Ada*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Ada (13 Дек 2015)

Ок !


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Дек 2015)

Ada написал(а):


> Для меня самое страшное-это стеноз.


Это не так страшно как кажется. Шлите снимки и описание жалоб.


----------

